# Trim Limit Yamaha F70



## capt_chummy (Mar 11, 2016)

Does anyone have any ideas on trim limiting the Yamaha F70. I am trying to avoid the possibility of someone running the cowling into my poling platform on my skiff. I know I can raise my platform but that would create some other problems for me, garage door clearance etc.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

capt_chummy said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on trim limiting the Yamaha F70. I am trying to avoid the possibility of someone running the cowling into my poling platform on my skiff. I know I can raise my platform but that would create some other problems for me, garage door clearance etc.


Question, did you ever figure this out? I’m trying to figure out how to stop my “up-tilt“ before my steering cylinder hits my jack plate cylinder support. 4 year old thread, figured I’d give it a shot 🤷🏼


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Limit strap?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Simple fix - if you know how... Every motor with trim and tilt comes with a limiter built in... You may find it in your owner's manual or you might need a trip to your dealer but it's always part of the initial setup with any new motor (or used motor...). None of us could run a motor with a poling platform over it without one... Once you figure out how to set it you'll never need to worry about it again... for that motor...


----------

